# For Sale - 220mm Wa Gyuto - 52100 - Laser - Japanese Handle



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2019)

*
 *

*THIS GYUTO IS ONE OF THE BEST BUYS THAT I'VE EVER PUT TOGETHER!*

Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 220mm
Steel - 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel)
Blade Finish - Hand Sanded Finish
Grind - Convex
Hardness - Rc 62-63 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 51mm
Weight - 5.4oz (153g)
Handle - Recycled (Japanese Made)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - Wood & Buffalo Horn
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

>https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/220mm-wa-gyuto-in-52100


The blade is a convex ground LASER, made from cryo treated 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel) hardened to Rc62-63, it's tough yet easy to sharpen.

The blade's surface has been *hand sanded*, done as an experiment. It's not perfect but looks _very_ nice.

The wa octagonal handle was removed from another knife that was re-handled and then recycled onto this knife. It's 99% like new condition.



_*Please see close up pictures for details._



Shipping *FREE* for USA

_International Shipping will be charged for all costs over $25 - A Paypal invoice will be sent after checkout 
































_


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 4, 2019)

*Q:* *How is this LASER compare to your normal grind?*

*A: *This particular knife was originally meant to be supplied as a finished un-handled full tang western blank but I screwed up the tang grind so I then converted it to hidden tang and in the process had to thin the blade a bit more than I would normally do to make it all blend together nicely. I also decided to hand sand the blade which made it even thinner since I was trying a lot of different techniques. Yet, the blade is only slightly thinner at the spine and middle than I normally supply, but it's still convex ground making for a LASER! 



*Q: Do you have any choil pictures comparing your laser grind to standard grind?*

*A:* No I don't. I _(generally) _dislike choil shots since they don't tell the story accurately for so many knives and also because I suck at taking this type of picture. I seriously doubt that anything meaningful could be garnered from a choil shot photo that I would take. 



*Q:* *Can you explain what you mean by "hand sanded"?*

*A:* A hand sanded finish runs lengthwise down the blade from handle to tip. This is a finish often applied to top tier custom made knives, it's considered an upgrade. I normally finish my knives using belts which produce a finish that runs from spine to edge. My normal finish is easier to apply, and more importantly, is easier to re-apply should the blade need re-finishing in the future. I very much like the look of a hand sanded blade but I find the task to be one of the stupidest things a knife maker can do with his time and sanity. 



*Q:* *How fine is the finish?*

*A:* How smooth is a rock?  All joking aside, the answer will be misleading, it's 800x. That sounds rough but that's because it only tells 1/2 the story. I've been experimenting with ways to get a hand sanded finish without spending all the time it takes to hand sand hardened steel and to that end I've found ways to get a finer appearing finish without going through a 15 grit level progression. I won't go into details since this isn't a set process I'd like to share at this time but what I will say is that this knife is finished using water stone mud.  This provides a VERY smooth and even appearing pattern on the blade, it's also VERY difficult to capture in photographs.


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks really really nice!

I must be blind though, I cannot for my life spot the price of her?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 4, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> Looks really really nice!



Thanks! 





Dhoff said:


> I must be blind though, I cannot for my life spot the price of her?



Here ya go....
https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/220mm-wa-gyuto-in-52100


----------



## daddy yo yo (Sep 5, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> Looks really really nice!
> 
> I must be blind though, I cannot for my life spot the price of her?


Buy it, my friend!!! This knife is gorgeous... And Dave is a great guy who delivers outstanding work!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Sep 5, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> Looks really really nice!
> 
> I must be blind though, I cannot for my life spot the price of her?


I felt the same... I'm like - where's the price?


----------



## playero (Sep 5, 2019)

Is this available????


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks like it sold already


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 6, 2019)

playero said:


> Is this available????



It's ON HOLD but I'm 99.99% sure it's going to be sold.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 6, 2019)

This one is *SOLD*!


----------



## Danzo (Sep 7, 2019)

Congrats Dave. Glad that all ironed out.


----------

